# Looking for an airbrush



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am 16 and am looking to start painting hard body crankbaits. Any suggestions on airbrush, compressor, and regulator?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Heard that the $20 Harbor Freight airbrush works well.


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

harbor freight has everything you need


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Do you guys paint your own lures? Can you show me your creations?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Do you guys paint your own lures? Can you show me your creations?


serch this forum and check out the thread "fired up the airbrush" top of page!!!

i have a PASSHE dual action airbrush...was around $80 when i bought it...needs new needle valves and seat but is like new, just been sitting for awhile...if you want it pick up in dover or pay shipping...also i have several extra paint bottles for it! i was just never very artistic so i let it sit...


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

do you have a compressor to


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

If I where in the market for a new air brush I would go with an Eclipse from Hobby Lobby And use the 40% coupon.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

what is your budget ? you are16 thats why I ask, are you going to paint small baits like bass and walleye baits ? or larger baits like musky baits?
It can cost alot if you dont get someone to help guide you.
alot of bait makers on here and great at painting to.
harbor airbrush is great for 18 bucks, it is great for fine work.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

The reviews say its cheap. I was looking to stay under 125 and i am doing small stuff.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have the iwata eclipse from hobby lobby and love it got it on sale about 4 or 5 months ago and it's great


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mbarrett1379 said:


> do you have a compressor to


no, i used my big one in the garage and turned down the pressure...but the price is right


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Check out the little pankake compressors at Harbor Frieght. If all you want is a way to paint baits and small jobs you can get one at a great price. I plan on buying one very soon myself.


----------

